# Delta 46-460



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Anybody has experience with this lathe?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I have turned on one a half dozen times. If it had been available when I bought the Jet 1220 I would have gotten it. It has a 1 hp motor and the Jet 1220 has a 3/4 hp. It is smooth, plenty of power and quiet. You can do up to a 11 3/4" bowls as well as small stuff. Great lathe especially the variable speed one.


----------

